# nur doppelte Datensätze anzeigen



## hikeda_ya (18. September 2006)

Servus,

ist bestimmt 100-Tausend mal durchdiskutiert - nur finde ich nicht das was ich brauche.

ich habe ein Excelsheet bekommen in dem Firmen-Adressen mit Ansprechpartnern eingegeben wurden.

Da leider Excel sind die Kundennummern Adressen usw in jeder Zeile eingetragen.

Ich habe das Sheet in MS_SQL eingelesen und auch schon Groupieren können.

Dennoch habe ich noch Doppelte nach dem Groupieren. Wie kann ich jetzt mir nur diese Doppelten anzeigen lassen um diese dann zu bereinigen um die Daten redundant in eine eingene Tabelle zu speichern.

zbsp.

kd_nr | Firma         | Strasse
4711  | test + co    | haupt str. 11
4711  | test & co    | hauptstr. 11


das Problem dabei ist - das ein einfaches


```
select spalte_1, spalte_2, spalte_3, count(*) as Anzahl
    from tabelle
    group by spalte_1, spalte_2, spalte_3
    having count(*) > 1;
```

nicht das richtige ist - da ja beim group by 2 zeilen a Anzahl = 1 angezeigt werden


----------



## gamba (18. September 2006)

Moin,

imo müsstest du kein count (*) machen, sondern auf das Feld Spalte1.

Also so:


```
select spalte_1, spalte_2, spalte_3, count(spalte_1)
    from tabelle
    group by spalte_1, spalte_2, spalte_3
    having count(spalte_1) > 1;
```

muss aber nicht stimmen, habe es nicht getestet.

Gruß


----------



## hikeda_ya (19. September 2006)

das bringt mir Anzahl = 1 bei dem Abweichenden Datensatz


----------

